# نسب السيد المسيح



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

تناول الكتاب المقدس في  انجيل متي وانجيل لوقت نسب السيد المسيح 
ولفت نظري عده اشياء اهمها لما ذا كان النسب في متي ولوقا فقط دون الانجيلان الثانيان 
ثانيا النسب ليوسف خطيب السيده مريم العذراء  وما هو الرابط بين السيد المسيح وخطيب والدته كي يذكر نسبه في الانجيلان فمن باب اولي ذكر نسب السيده مريم العذراء 
ثالث شيء هو  لماذا الاختلاف في من ذكر في النسب في الانجيلين  وهل هذا له دلاله علي ان الانجيل قابل لوجود اخطاء او متناقضات وانا لا ارجح هذه النتيجه  اتمني منكم سعه الصدر  والاجابه باذن الله
​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2011)

*نسب السيد المسيح مقدمة*

*الرد على ادعاء وجود زانيات في نسب السيد المسيح*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

*انجيل لوقا ذكر نسب السيدة العذراء مريم وانجيل متى ذكر نسب يوسف
وكلاهما من بيت داود
الانجليين اكدوا ان يسوع من بيت داود بنسبه الحقيقى حسب والدته البتول العذراء مريم ومن حيث تربيته فى بيت يوسف ابيه بالتبنى والرعاية اللى هو ايضا من بيت داود 
لان مسيانية يسوع اولى شروطها ان يملك على كرسى داود ابيه ويكون من بيت داود 
مفيش اى ثمة تعارض فى السرد بين التسلسلين
*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*سؤال مكرر ...... الرجاء مراجعة هذا الموضوع*
*لماذا نسب السيد المسيح الى يوسف؟*
*لعل وعسي تجد الأجابة التي تفهمها*​


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

اسف بابيل لو قلتلك انت كده توهتني اكتر يعني مثلا لقيت جمله بتقول وقصد معلمنا متي اسقاط اربع ملوك  يعني متي كان بيشيل ويحط علي هواه ولا ايه


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *سؤال مكرر ...... الرجاء مراجعة هذا الموضوع*
> *لماذا نسب السيد المسيح الى يوسف؟*
> *لعل وعسي تجد الأجابة التي تفهمها*​


  هو ايه السؤال اللي مكرر حضرتك قريت سؤالي كامل ؟


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> هو ايه السؤال اللي مكرر حضرتك قريت سؤالي كامل ؟


* طب وأنت هل قرأت الموضوع التاني كامل *​


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انجيل لوقا ذكر نسب السيدة العذراء مريم وانجيل متى ذكر نسب يوسف
> وكلاهما من بيت داود
> الانجليين اكدوا ان يسوع من بيت داود بنسبه الحقيقى حسب والدته البتول العذراء مريم ومن حيث تربيته فى بيت يوسف ابيه بالتبنى والرعاية اللى هو ايضا من بيت داود
> لان مسيانية يسوع اولى شروطها ان يملك على كرسى داود ابيه ويكون من بيت داود
> ...


 بس الانجيلين نسبو يسوع المسيح الي يوسف ر ولم تات سيرة السيده مريم العذراء الي  بان يوسف خطيب مريم ومافيش  في النسب بيقول مريم بنت فلان بنت فلان  التي ولدت يسوع المسيح


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> * طب وأنت هل قرأت الموضوع التاني كامل *​


اظن انك لو شفت الروابط اللي حطها بابيل  مش كنت هتتعب نفسك وتحط رابط الموضوع اللي انت حاطه 
ثانيا ان في سؤالي طارح ثلاث تساؤلات مش سؤال واحد
ثالثا انا بشعر بالاسف بجد لاني اول مشاركه ليا انا في المنتدي ده احس اني انا بكتبها بجفاء


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

> بس الانجيلين نسبو يسوع المسيح الي يوسف ر ولم تات سيرة السيده مريم العذراء الي بان يوسف خطيب مريم ومافيش في النسب بيقول مريم بنت فلان بنت فلان التي ولدت يسوع المسيح


*هالى المذكور فى انجيل لوقا هو ابو العذراء مريم (يواقيم)
فى الانساب لا ينسب الطفل لامراة حسب تقاليد اليهود الطفل ينسب لابوه سواء الجسدى او ابوه بالمصاهرة فكلا البشرين ذكروا نسب يسوع الى يوسف لكن فعليا احدهما ليوسف حسب الانجيل بحسب متى والاخر للعذراء مريم بحسب البشير لوقا *


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> اظن انك لو شفت الروابط اللي حطها بابيل مش كنت هتتعب نفسك وتحط رابط الموضوع اللي انت حاطه
> ثانيا ان في سؤالي طارح ثلاث تساؤلات مش سؤال واحد
> ثالثا انا بشعر بالاسف بجد لاني اول مشاركه ليا انا في المنتدي ده احس اني انا بكتبها بجفاء


*برده هعيد الرد ... هل قرأت الموضوع الأخر هذا ...*
*لماذا نسب السيد المسيح الى يوسف؟*
*وهل لاحظ ما تبعه من تعليق ,,,,, لعل وعسي تجد ما تريد*​


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هالى المذكور فى انجيل لوقا هو ابو العذراء مريم (يواقيم)
> فى الانساب لا ينسب الطفل لامراة حسب تقاليد اليهود الطفل ينسب لابوه سواء الجسدى او ابوه بالمصاهرة فكلا البشرين ذكروا نسب يسوع الى يوسف لكن فعليا احدهما ليوسف حسب الانجيل بحسب متى والاخر للعذراء مريم بحسب البشير لوقا *


ازاي حضرتك ويوافيم بينه وبين السيد المسيح اربعه عشر جيل


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

*تفسير وليم مكدونالد 
**بل يقول «على كان يُظنّ ابن يوسف». فإذا صحّ هذا الاعتبار، يكون هالي حما يوسف وبالتالي أبا مريم. يعتبر العلماء أن هذه القائمة هي سلسلة نسب الربّ يسوع من خلال نسل مريم، وذلك للأسباب التالية: 1  - السبب الأوضح هو أن سلالة عائلة يوسف قد تمّ تتبّعها في إنجيل متى1: 2 - 16. 2  - إن الأصحاحات الأولى من إنجيل لوقا تُبرِز مريم أكثر من يوسف، فيما إنجيل متى يُوجِّه الضوء أكثر إلى يوسف. 3  - قلّما تُستخدم أسماء النسوة في الأنساب بين أوساط اليهود، الأمر الذي يسوّغ حذف اسم مريم. 4  - ورد في متى 1: 16 جليًّا أنّ يعقوب ولَدَ يوسف، أما هنا في لوقا لم يذكر الوحي أن هالي وَلَدَ يوسف، بل قال إن يوسف هو ابن هالي، والكلمة ”ابن“ قد تعني الصهر (زوج الابنة). 5  - لقد سبقت ”أل“ التعريف في اللغة الأصليّة جميع الأسماء إلاّ اسمًا واحدًا، هو اسم يوسف، ممّا يُثبت بكلّ وضوح أنّ اسم يوسف قد ورد فقط لأنه خطيب مريم. ومع أن تقصِّي سلسلة النسب بالتفصيل ليس بالأمر الضروري، فثمة نقاط يجدر التوقّف عندها: 1  - تُبيّن هذه القائمة أنّ مريم تحدّرت من نسل داود، من ذريّة ناثان ابنه (ع31). ويُثبت إنجيل متى أنّ يسوع ورث شرعًا مُلْك داود من خلال سليمان. وبما أن يسوع هو ابن يوسف شرعيًّا، فالربّ قد تمّم عهد الله مع داود، العهد القائل إنّ مُلْكَه يكون إلى الأبد. ولكن لا يمكن أن يكون يسوع هو الابن الحقيقي ليوسف من دون أن تلحقه لعنة الله التي وقعت على كُنياهو، تلك اللعنة القائلة إنه لا ينجح أحد من نسل ذلك الملك الشرير (إر22: 30). ولكن، بما أن يسوع هو ابن مريم حقًّا، فقد تمّم ذلك الجزء من عهد الله مع داود الذي وعده بأنّ ذريته ستملك على عرشه إلى الأبد. إذًا، كون يسوع قد تحدّر من نسل داود ومن ذريّة ناثان، فإن لعنة الله على كُنياهو لا تلحقه. 2  - يوصَف آدم هنا بأنه ابن الله (ع38)، وهذا يعني ببساطة أن الله خلقه. 3  - يتّضح أن الذريّة المسيّانية انتهت بالرب يسوع، موصدةً الباب أمام كلّ شخصٍ آخر قد تسوِّل له نفسه حقّ المطالبة بعرش داود.*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *برده هعيد الرد ... هل قرأت الموضوع الأخر هذا ...*
> *لماذا نسب السيد المسيح الى يوسف؟*
> *وهل لاحظ ما تبعه من تعليق ,,,,, لعل وعسي تجد ما تريد*​


  حضرتك مش عايز  تفهم ليه سؤالي سؤالي علي ثلاث محاور  الاول ليه النسب كان في الانجلين لوقا ومتي فقط الثاني  الاختلاف بين الاتنين  الثالث  النسب يوسف خ ضرتك شايف الرابط اللي انت حاطه مغطي الثلاث محاور


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

> ازاي حضرتك ويوافيم بينه وبين السيد المسيح اربعه عشر جيل


*نعيد تانى هالى المذكور فى انجيل لوقا هو حما يوسف وهو ابو السيدة العذراء مريم المعروف فى التقليد باسم يهواقيم 
فنسب لوقا هو فعيلا نسب السيدة العذراء مريم 
هالى هو اختصار يهواقيم *د
*It is further suggested that *_*Eli*_* (Heli). is short for *_*Eliakim*_*, another name of king Joachim*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

*تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن
**. نعلم أن يوسف لم يكن ابن هالي بل ابن يعقوب. وقد ذكر في بعض كتب اليهود أن يسوع كان ابن مريم بنت هالي، وقد نسبوها للعذاب الأبدي لأنها ولدت يسوع. فمن كل الأوجه يتضح أن نسبتهُ المذكورة هنا هي لمريم. فكان يجوز حسب الشريعة انتساب ابن مريم لهالي أبيها. وأما معنى قولهِ: وهو على ما كان يُظنُّ ابن يوسف بن هالي، فهو أن يسوع كان ابن يوسف حسبما كان يظنون فيهِ لأنهُ رُبّيَّ عند يوسف، ولكنهُ كان بالحقيقة ابن هالي، لأن قولهُ على ما كان يظنُّ يستلزم جملة استدراكية لإظهار الحقيقة ونزع الظنّ. لا يجوز أن نستغرق الوقت في الشرح على هذا الموضوع؛ لأنهُ لم يسمع اعتراض صحيح حتى من أفواه اليهود على هذه النسبة. لاحظ الفرق بين مَتَّى ولوقا بحيث أن مَتَّى حصل على مطلوبهِ بإيصالهِ نسبة يسوع إلى إبراهيم، وأما لوقا فيتاثرها إلى آدم نفسهِ الذي كان ابن الله من جهة الخليقة. والمقصد بهذا أن يظهر المقام الشريف الذي تعيَّن لهُ من جهة الرئاسة. فلما ظهر ابن الله كإنسانٍ صار هو الإنسان الثاني وآدم الأخير ونراه في هذا الإنجيل موصوفًا ليس كابن داود فقط بل كابن الإنسان أيضًا أي الإنسان الحقيقي المُزمع أن يُمجد الله تمامًا في الموضع نفسهِ الذي كان الأول قد أخطأ وسقط فيهِ.*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *تفسير وليم مكدونالد
> **بل يقول «على كان يُظنّ ابن يوسف». فإذا صحّ هذا الاعتبار، يكون هالي حما يوسف وبالتالي أبا مريم. يعتبر العلماء أن هذه القائمة هي سلسلة نسب الربّ يسوع من خلال نسل مريم، وذلك للأسباب التالية: 1  - السبب الأوضح هو أن سلالة عائلة يوسف قد تمّ تتبّعها في إنجيل متى1: 2 - 16. 2  - إن الأصحاحات الأولى من إنجيل لوقا تُبرِز مريم أكثر من يوسف، فيما إنجيل متى يُوجِّه الضوء أكثر إلى يوسف. 3  - قلّما تُستخدم أسماء النسوة في الأنساب بين أوساط اليهود، الأمر الذي يسوّغ حذف اسم مريم. 4  - ورد في متى 1: 16 جليًّا أنّ يعقوب ولَدَ يوسف، أما هنا في لوقا لم يذكر الوحي أن هالي وَلَدَ يوسف، بل قال إن يوسف هو ابن هالي، والكلمة ”ابن“ قد تعني الصهر (زوج الابنة). 5  - لقد سبقت ”أل“ التعريف في اللغة الأصليّة جميع الأسماء إلاّ اسمًا واحدًا، هو اسم يوسف، ممّا يُثبت بكلّ وضوح أنّ اسم يوسف قد ورد فقط لأنه خطيب مريم. ومع أن تقصِّي سلسلة النسب بالتفصيل ليس بالأمر الضروري، فثمة نقاط يجدر التوقّف عندها: 1  - تُبيّن هذه القائمة أنّ مريم تحدّرت من نسل داود، من ذريّة ناثان ابنه (ع31). ويُثبت إنجيل متى أنّ يسوع ورث شرعًا مُلْك داود من خلال سليمان. وبما أن يسوع هو ابن يوسف شرعيًّا، فالربّ قد تمّم عهد الله مع داود، العهد القائل إنّ مُلْكَه يكون إلى الأبد. ولكن لا يمكن أن يكون يسوع هو الابن الحقيقي ليوسف من دون أن تلحقه لعنة الله التي وقعت على كُنياهو، تلك اللعنة القائلة إنه لا ينجح أحد من نسل ذلك الملك الشرير (إر22: 30). ولكن، بما أن يسوع هو ابن مريم حقًّا، فقد تمّم ذلك الجزء من عهد الله مع داود الذي وعده بأنّ ذريته ستملك على عرشه إلى الأبد. إذًا، كون يسوع قد تحدّر من نسل داود ومن ذريّة ناثان، فإن لعنة الله على كُنياهو لا تلحقه. 2  - يوصَف آدم هنا بأنه ابن الله (ع38)، وهذا يعني ببساطة أن الله خلقه. 3  - يتّضح أن الذريّة المسيّانية انتهت بالرب يسوع، موصدةً الباب أمام كلّ شخصٍ آخر قد تسوِّل له نفسه حقّ المطالبة بعرش داود.*


شكرا شمس الحق علي اجابتك  بس يا شمس قصدي من السؤال مش المفروض ان اللي كتبو الانجيل اتكتب من مصدر واحد فيكتب بطريقه واحده فاذاي نسب السيد السيح يكتب في متي ليوسف وفي لوقا كتب  للسيده مريم وفي باقي الاناجيل لم يكتب


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> حضرتك مش عايز تفهم ليه سؤالي سؤالي علي ثلاث محاور الاول ليه النسب كان في الانجلين لوقا ومتي فقط الثاني الاختلاف بين الاتنين الثالث النسب يوسف خ ضرتك شايف الرابط اللي انت حاطه مغطي الثلاث محاور


* لا إله الا المسيح *
*أخ فيرون ..... أنا شايف أن سؤالك علي ثلاث محاور ....*
*ووضعت لك هذا الموضوع لنري الي أي مدي ستتفهم الأجابات لعل وعسي تجد ما تريد .... وما سيقف أمامك سنكمله هنا .... لآنه لا داعي للتكرار*
*وأنا أري أن الموضوع يغطي ثاني وثالث جزء من سؤالك ..... أما بخصوص لماذا ذكره متي ولوقا .... فسنأتي ليها أذاً تفهمت ما هو بالأخر*

*وأنا لا أري أي داعي لرفضك لقراءة الموضوع ومحاولة فهمه*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

> شكرا شمس الحق علي اجابتك بس يا شمس قصدي من السؤال مش المفروض ان اللي كتبو الانجيل اتكتب من مصدر واحد فيكتب بطريقه واحده فاذاي نسب السيد السيح يكتب في متي ليوسف وفي لوقا كتب للسيده مريم وفي باقي الاناجيل لم يكتب


*مصدر الانجيل هو روح الله اللى ارشد الانجليين للكتابة 
متى ذكر نسب يسوع الغير حقيقى منتسبا لخطيب امه اللى مسجل فى سجلات اليهود
ولوقا ذكر نسب يسوع الحقيقى لامه ليس كما يظن وفى كلتا الحالتين يسوع هو من بيت داود ودا هدف ذكر النسب الحقيقى المباشر ونسبه الغير حقيقى ليوسف ان يسوع من حيث بشريته ومن حيث تربيته هو من بيت داود ويعتبر وارث شرعى لكرسى داود ابيه 
*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> * لا إله الا المسيح *
> *أخ فيرون ..... أنا شايف أن سؤالك علي ثلاث محاور ....*
> *ووضعت لك هذا الموضوع لنري الي أي مدي ستتفهم الأجابات لعل وعسي تجد ما تريد .... وما سيقف أمامك سنكمله هنا .... لآنه لا داعي للتكرار*
> *وأنا أري أن الموضوع يغطي ثاني وثالث جزء من سؤالك ..... أما بخصوص لماذا ذكره متي ولوقا .... فسنأتي ليها أذاً تفهمت ما هو بالأخر*
> ...


  وانا اقصد اني الرابط اللي حطه بابيل  يؤدي نفس معني ومضمون الرابط اللي انت حطيته بعديه فكان قصدي مش في داعي للتكرار  بالعكس رابط بيبل كتيب جميل ممكن الواحد يحتفظ بيه كمرجع ودي وجهة نظري


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> وانا اقصد اني الرابط اللي حطه بابيل يؤدي نفس معني ومضمون الرابط اللي انت حطيته بعديه فكان قصدي مش في داعي للتكرار بالعكس رابط بيبل كتيب جميل ممكن الواحد يحتفظ بيه كمرجع ودي وجهة نظري


 
*يا حبيبي ... وجهة نظرك علي عيني وراسي*
*بس أنا هنا مشرف تنظيمي بالقدر الأكبر .... هذا الرابط المعطي لك بيغطي معظم ما هو في سؤالك .... ومن منتدي الكنيسة وليس مواقع أخري .... هذا ليس تقليل من المواقع الأخري بل هو أنتماء لمنتدي لكنيسة من جهتي *

*وكان الأولي عليك أن تقرأه .... وتفهمه .... ويا عم ذيادة الخير خرين *

*ويا فيرون ... ما دمت هنا حاول أن تتفهم الدور الأشرافي للقسم *
*فنحن هنا للتسير .... وليس للتعقيد*​


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> وانا اقصد اني الرابط اللي حطه بابيل  يؤدي نفس معني ومضمون الرابط اللي انت حطيته بعديه فكان قصدي مش في داعي للتكرار  بالعكس رابط بيبل كتيب جميل ممكن الواحد يحتفظ بيه كمرجع ودي وجهة نظري


   اخ توين ليا استفسار انت بتقول اني الرابط بيغطي الجزء التاني والثالث  والاول بعدين  مش من باب اولي تجاوبني عن السؤال بالترتيب  وتجاوبني علي الجزئيه الاولي والثاني والثالث تقولي موجودين في الرابط


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

*ايه الجزئية اللى انت عايز تعرف اجابتها تانى احنا تحت امرك شوف اى سؤال انت عايزه واحنا هنجاوب عليه 
*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا حبيبي ... وجهة نظرك علي عيني وراسي*
> *بس أنا هنا مشرف تنظيمي بالقدر الأكبر .... هذا الرابط المعطي لك بيغطي معظم ما هو في سؤالك .... ومن منتدي الكنيسة وليس مواقع أخري .... هذا ليس تقليل من المواقع الأخري بل هو أنتماء لمنتدي لكنيسة من جهتي *
> 
> *وكان الأولي عليك أن تقرأه .... وتفهمه .... ويا عم ذيادة الخير خرين *
> ...


اخ توين انا مش عايز الشيطان ياخدني في  مواضيع فرعيه واسيب الاصل واتشغل عنه عامه انا اسف لو اخطات بس  انا في موضوع انت مش فيه  ياريت تحط مكانك مكان السائل وتقدر


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2011)

> *ولم تات سيرة السيده مريم العذراء الي بان يوسف خطيب مريم*


 
** 26 و في الشهر السادس ارسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة* 27 الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف و اسم العذراء مريم* 28 *


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايه الجزئية اللى انت عايز تعرف اجابتها تانى احنا تحت امرك شوف اى سؤال انت عايزه واحنا هنجاوب عليه
> *


  موضوع النسب واختلافه في الانجيل  وموضوع نسبه الي يوسف  ده كله تم الرد عليه واجابات وافيه 
طيب والجزئيه الاولي وهي لماذا  تم اقتصار ذكر النسب في متي ولوقا فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

> طيب والجزئيه الاولي وهي لماذا  تم اقتصار ذكر النسب في متي ولوقا فقط


*وماالفائدة ان يذكر فى الاربع بشارات
البشارة الرابعة انجيل يوحنا ركز على نسب المسيح الالهى باعتباره الكلمة الذاتى الازلى الكائن فى ذات الله 
متى ولوقا ركزوا على ذكر نسبه كابن الانسان الذى اتى فى الجسد 
مرقس بشارته تعتبر اصغر البشارات واقدمها وكانت اول البشائر اللى استخدمها المسيحين فى الكنيسة الاولى فكان الهدف منها هو تسجيل اقوال يسوع علشان تبقى مرجعية للمؤمنين 
السؤال غلط من اساسه لان دا انت ملكش دخل فيه لان دا هيدخلنا فى دائرة مفرغة ملهاش نهاية ليه دا مذكرش دى ودا ليه ذكر دى واشمعنى دا يقول كدا ودا ميقلش كدا
فى النهاية الرسالة وصلت وكل بشير وصلها باسلوبه وطريقته وعلينا نحن المؤمنين نقبل كل مااتى فيها ومفيش مجال ل ليه واشمعنى 
*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> لماذا كان النسب في متي ولوقا فقط دون الانجيلان الثانيان
> ​


​*بسبب أن إنجيل متي كان موجه لليهود ... بل كتب خصيصاً لهم*
*وكون اليهود مولعين بالنسب وكانوا علي يقين أن المسيح سيأتي من نسب داود وإبراهيم ... فكان كتاب متي ليقرر هذه الحقيقة .... ولذلك أفتتح به إنجيله*

*أما لوقا البشير .... هإنجيله يعتبر إنجيل جامع بمعني الكلمه .... فهو بدأ بالبشارات وبالتمهيد لمجئ الرب يسوع وأنتهي بالصعود أي بعد القيامة مكملاً بسفر أعمال الرسل *
*وهي إنجيل وجه بشكل عام للبشرية وبشكل خاص للمثقفين وعلي رأسهم اليونانين .... فأظهر لهم الموضوع كاملاً*

*أما إنجيل مرقص ... فكان موجه للرومانيون .... أهل القوة والمجد ... فأظهر لهم الرب يسوع كونه ملك الملوك وهذا حق ... وله السلطان علي العالم المادي والغير مادي أيضاً .... ولم يهتم بقصة النسب لأنها لن تفيد الموجه لهم الإنجيل بشئ وخاصة أنه وكما يقال تقليدياً أن متي كتب إنجيله في نفس الفترة مع مرقص سواء قبل أو مع وليس بعد*
*فأعتماد مرقص علي متي في ذكر النسب لا يقلل من شأن إنجيله*

*أما يوحنا ... فقد كتبه متأخر قليلاً أي بعد 30 عاماً من أخر إنجيل دون وهو إنجيل لوقا*
*وكانت الأنجيل متداوله حينها ونسب الرب يسوع معروف .... وقد كتب يوحنا إنجيله خصيصاً للرد علي الهرطقات التي أنتشرت وقتها ... فهو إنجيل لاهوتي دفاعي ....* ​

veron قال:


> ثانيا النسب ليوسف خطيب السيده مريم العذراء وما هو الرابط بين السيد المسيح وخطيب والدته كي يذكر نسبه في الانجيلان فمن باب اولي ذكر نسب السيده مريم العذراء
> 
> ثالث شيء هو لماذا الاختلاف في من ذكر في النسب في الانجيلين


 


> رد على بعض التساؤلات :
> هذا الرد مأخوذ عن كتاب "شبهات وهمية شيطانية حول الكتاب المقدس"
> 
> قال المعترض: »بمقارنة نسب المسيح الذي في إنجيل متى بالبيان الذي في إنجيل لوقا، نجد ستة اختلافات: (1) يقول متى إن يوسف ابن يعقوب، ويقول لوقا إنّه ابن هالي. (2) يقول متى إنّ المسيح من ذرية سليمان بن داود، ويقول لوقا إنه من أولاد ناثان بن داود. (3) يقول متى إن آباء المسيح من داود إلى جلاء بابل ملوك ومشهورون، ويقول لوقا إنهم ليسوا ملوكاً ولا مشهورين ما عدا داود وناثان. (4) يقول متى إنّ شألتئيل ابن يكنيا، ويقول لوقا إنه ابن نيري. (5) يقول متى إنّ ابن زربابل هو أبيهود، ويقول لوقا إنه ريسا. (6) يقول متى إن من داود إلى المسيح 26 جيلاً، ويقول لوقا إنها 41 جيلاً«.
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2011)

> طيب والجزئيه الاولي وهي لماذا  تم اقتصار ذكر النسب في متي ولوقا فقط


طيب تعالى نشوف ،

لو كان انجيل واحد اللي ذكرها ، كنت هاتقول ،

ليه اتذكرت في واحد بس وماتذكرتش في الأربعة ؟
طيب لو اتنين اتذكروا فيها ؟
يبقى السؤال 
ليه اتذكرت في اتنين بس وماتذكرتش في الأربعة ؟
طيب لو تلاتة ؟
ليه اتذكرت في ثلاثة بس وماتذكرتش في الأربعة ؟
طيب لو الأربعة ؟
هو اية لازمة انهم يذكروها 4 مرات !!!

وهكذا !!


هناك نسب للشخص بحسب الولادة الطبيعية وبحسب الشريعة ولهذا تم ذكرها في انجيلين فقط


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب تعالى نشوف ،
> 
> لو كان انجيل واحد اللي ذكرها ، كنت هاتقول ،
> 
> ...


 لا طبعا حضرتك  ما اظنش اني صاحب عقل سليم  ممكن يعمل زي ما حضرتك بتقولي او يبقي شخص مجادل فقط 
واللي يتفهم من اجابتك   اني اقبل بالموجود ومش اسال


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *بسبب أن إنجيل متي كان موجه لليهود ... بل كتب خصيصاً لهم*
> *وكون اليهود مولعين بالنسب وكانوا علي يقين أن المسيح سيأتي من نسب داود وإبراهيم ... فكان كتاب متي ليقرر هذه الحقيقة .... ولذلك أفتتح به إنجيله*
> 
> ...


 اجابه مقنعه  وان اثارت تساؤل اخر ولكن لن اطرحه حتي لا تظنو اني اجادل فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

> واللي يتفهم من اجابتك   اني اقبل بالموجود ومش اسال


*لا يا حبيبى بس اسال بالعقل لان كل شئ فى هذا الكون لو وضعناه تحت منطق ليه واشمعنى هندخل فى دائرة مفرغة
وانا هسالك سؤال علشان تقدر 
ليه يتكتب فى 4 بشائر *


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> اجابه مقنعه وان اثارت تساؤل اخر ولكن لن اطرحه حتي لا تظنو اني اجادل فقط


*في سياق الموضوع وحول نفس النقطة .... تفضل بالطرح *
*وستجد من سيجيبك فالكل هنا واحد ويكمل الأخر ....*

*وصدقني لو شعرت 1% بأنك تجادل ... سأطردك :act23:*​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> واللي يتفهم من اجابتك اني اقبل بالموجود ومش اسال


*لا ..... ال يتفهم من أجابة الأخ مولكا*​*



هناك نسب للشخص بحسب الولادة الطبيعية وبحسب الشريعة ولهذا تم ذكرها في انجيلين فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *وماالفائدة ان يذكر فى الاربع بشارات
> البشارة الرابعة انجيل يوحنا ركز على نسب المسيح الالهى باعتباره الكلمة الذاتى الازلى الكائن فى ذات الله
> متى ولوقا ركزوا على ذكر نسبه كابن الانسان الذى اتى فى الجسد
> مرقس بشارته تعتبر اصغر البشارات واقدمها وكانت اول البشائر اللى استخدمها المسيحين فى الكنيسة الاولى فكان الهدف منها هو تسجيل اقوال يسوع علشان تبقى مرجعية للمؤمنين
> ...


 استاذ شمس  حضرتك باجابتك دي بتصادر حقي في التساؤل وبتخوفني اني اسال علي طريقه لا تسالو عن اشياء ان تبد لكم تسؤكم  يعني انت بتقلي ما لكشي  دخل فيه  ودائرة مفرغه  اتمني تقارن اجابتك باجابه توين  واظن انه  اعطي الاجابه عن السؤال


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2011)

> واللي يتفهم من اجابتك   اني اقبل بالموجود ومش اسال



ياريتك ما فهمت !

مين قال كدة ؟

بقول لك ، في اي حالة هايكون فيه " سؤال " !!

مثلا ، ليه انت اسمك فيرون ؟


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وصدقني لو شعرت 1% بأنك تجادل ... سأطردك :act23:*​


اخ توين انا بسال  للمعرفه والعلم  ولو حضرتك طردتني وليا تحفظ علي الكلمه دي  اكيد ربنا هيبعتلي حد تاني   يجعله سبب في المعرفه  فانا مش  متكل علي المنتدي بس في معرفتي  لكن انا لقيت في المنتدي فرصه عظيمه  لتسهيل المعرفه والعلم وسهوله الاستيعاب


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

> استاذ شمس حضرتك باجابتك دي بتصادر حقي في التساؤل وبتخوفني اني اسال علي طريقه لا تسالو عن اشياء ان تبد لكم تسؤكم يعني انت بتقلي ما لكشي دخل فيه ودائرة مفرغه اتمني تقارن اجابتك باجابه توين واظن انه اعطي الاجابه عن السؤال


*يا حبيبى انا مبقلكش متسالش بالعكس اسال بكل اللى انت عايزه بس مدخلناش فى حلقات مفرغة مش هنخلص منها
ليه اتذكر فى متى ولوقا ومتذكرش فى يوحنا ومرقس
طيب ولو اتذكر فى مرقس ويوحنا ليسه متذكرش فى متى ولوقا
طيب ولو اتذكر فى متى ومرقس ولوقا ليه متذكرش فى يوحنا
ولو اتذكر فى الاربعة ليه اتذكر فى الاربعة
ولو متذكرش خالص ليه متذكرش خالص
وهكذا مش هنخلص *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2011)

ليه انا اسمي مولكا وماسميش ستورماتور ؟!


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريتك ما فهمت !
> 
> مين قال كدة ؟
> 
> ...


  اللي شدني للمنتدي  هو الاحترام اللي حسيت بيه من اعضاءه يعني بالرغم اني اختلفت وكان في حده في الكلام مع توين الي ان رببنا يشهد اني اكن ليه كل احترام 
 اما انك تقول ياريتك مافهمت  فاظن اني دي اول سقطه في الحوار تقابلني في المنتدي  فائق الاحترام ده يا جماعه الي مخليني  مستريح في المنتدي ده روح الوحد اللي حاسسها ي الاجابات اما اني الاجابات والتعليفات تاحد منحني تاني  فانا انزه نفسي عن ذلك وربنا اكيد مش هيسيبني


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *يا حبيبى انا مبقلكش متسالش بالعكس اسال بكل اللى انت عايزه بس مدخلناش فى حلقات مفرغة مش هنخلص منها
> ليه اتذكر فى متى ولوقا ومتذكرش فى يوحنا ومرقس
> طيب ولو اتذكر فى مرقس ويوحنا ليسه متذكرش فى متى ولوقا
> طيب ولو اتذكر فى متى ومرقس ولوقا ليه متذكرش فى يوحنا
> ...


  متفق معاك بس لما واحد زي توين يعطي اجابه  زي اللي حطها فين الحلقات المفرغه اللي دخلنا فيها بالعكس عرف السؤال صح وادي الاجابه اللي كنت انا محتاجها


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

*ياحبيبى ماحنا معاك اهو 
بس الاول هو سيادتك مسيحى ؟؟؟
*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياحبيبى ماحنا معاك اهو
> بس الاول هو سيادتك مسيحى ؟؟؟
> *


 لا يا شمس انا مش مسيحي واظن اني قلت ده في اول اسالتي وقلت اني اغلبها من خلفيه اسلاميه


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2011)

> لا يا شمس انا مش مسيحي واظن اني قلت ده في اول اسالتي وقلت اني اغلبها من خلفيه اسلاميه


*طيب انت هنا علشان تتعرف على المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب انت هنا علشان تتعرف على المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 ممكن اعرف من حضرتك انت تقصد ايه باسئلتك القصيره  دي
بعد كده ممكن اطلب من حضرتك طلب مش تحسسني اني في تحقيق ولو في حاجه قولي عليها واوعدك اني هجاوبك بصراحه وبخصوص سؤالك انا هجاوبك عليه انا هنا لكي اتعرف علي المسيح والمسيحيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2011)

> اللي شدني للمنتدي  هو الاحترام اللي حسيت بيه من اعضاءه يعني بالرغم اني  اختلفت وكان في حده في الكلام مع توين الي ان رببنا يشهد اني اكن ليه كل  احترام
> اما انك تقول ياريتك مافهمت  فاظن اني دي اول سقطه في الحوار تقابلني في  المنتدي  فائق الاحترام ده يا جماعه الي مخليني  مستريح في المنتدي ده روح  الوحد اللي حاسسها ي الاجابات اما اني الاجابات والتعليفات تاحد منحني تاني   فانا انزه نفسي عن ذلك وربنا اكيد مش هيسيبني



انت مصري ؟؟

جملة " ياريتك ما فهمت " يعني ياريتك ما فهمت اللي فهمته ده من كلامي لاني لا اقصده تماما !!
يعني ياريتك ما فهمت الفهم ده من كلامي لأني مقصدوش ! مش معناها شتيمة ابدا

ابسطهالك ،

دلوقتى ، لو اتذكر في الأربع اناجيل ، اية المانع ان يجي واحد تاني ويسأل ،


هو ليه يا مسيحيين اتذكر في الأربعة ؟ مش كان واحد بس كفاية وخلاص ؟


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*علي فكرة .... كدة الموضوع خرج عن محواه الأساسي .....*

*أخ فيرون أنا لم أكن نداً لك ولم يكن هناك حدة في كلماتي معك*
*أنا فقط كنت أداة أنذار وليس أكثر ...... ومن الأخر .... وعلي موضوع طردك أنا بهزر ولو تلاحظ أنني أخترت وجه معبر كهزار ..... وأنا بحب الهزار عامة .*

*ودلوقتي ..... نقول ..... وبعدين*​


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انت مصري ؟؟
> 
> جملة " ياريتك ما فهمت " يعني ياريتك ما فهمت اللي فهمته ده من كلامي لاني لا اقصده تماما !!
> يعني ياريتك ما فهمت الفهم ده من كلامي لأني مقصدوش ! مش معناها شتيمة ابدا
> ...


 يا سيدي الفاضل اللي يقول كده يبقي واخد جاي يجادل وخلاص  بس انا مازلت مصر اني اجابه توين حتي لو واحد جاي يجادل وخلاص مش هيعرف يجادل فيها  
في فرق بين حد عايز يجادل وحد عايز يفهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2011)

> يا سيدي الفاضل اللي يقول كده يبقي واخد جاي يجادل وخلاص  بس انا مازلت  مصر اني اجابه توين حتي لو واحد جاي يجادل وخلاص مش هيعرف يجادل فيها


ما هو المشكلة ان سؤال حضرتك دي اجابته !

ان مهما ذُكر ، هايكون فيها سؤال ، وبالتالي لا اجابة للسؤال !
لانه حدث تقريري

يعني ، ليه المنتدى اسمه الكنيسة العربية وماسموش الكنيسة فقط ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2011)

وانا قلت لك ليه اتذكر في انجيلين !
فيه نوعين من الأنساب وبالتالي فيه انجيلين ذكروا النوعين ! كل انجيل نوع !


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *علي فكرة .... كدة الموضوع خرج عن محواه الأساسي .....*
> 
> *أخ فيرون أنا لم أكن نداً لك ولم يكن هناك حدة في كلماتي معك*
> *أنا فقط كنت أداة أنذار وليس أكثر ...... ومن الأخر .... وعلي موضوع طردك أنا بهزر ولو تلاحظ أنني أخترت وجه معبر كهزار ..... وأنا بحب الهزار عامة .*
> ...


  وانا متفق معاك مائه في المائه  وبتاسف ليك لو كنت اسات الفهم بس صدقني استوعبت بعدين انها بهزار وبرضو من الايقونه  وفعلا الموضوع خرج من محتواه


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2011)

> يا سيدي الفاضل اللي يقول كده يبقي واخد جاي يجادل وخلاص بس انا مازلت مصر اني اجابه توين حتي لو واحد جاي يجادل وخلاص مش هيعرف يجادل فيها
> في فرق بين حد عايز يجادل وحد عايز يفهم


 
*سوالك حبيبى اتفضل اطرحة ما هو .؟*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*وبعدين ....*​


----------



## Critic (19 أبريل 2011)

*يا اخ فيرون*
*الاساتذة عايزين يقولولك ان فيه اسئلة غير موضوعية و سفسطة*

*ملحوظة : انا لاحظت انك بتطبق المفاهيم الاسلامية فى رد فعلك على الاجابة و طبع ده بديهى لان خلفيتك اسلامية*
*لكن ده مش صح*
*ده درب من اللاموضوعية*
*المفاهيم المسيحية مختلفة تماما عن الاسلامية حتى لو اتفقت خارجيا فى "ألالفاظ"*
*طبق ده على مفهوم الوحى و مفهوم النص و الحرف و مفهوم العصمة ....الخ*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يا اخ فيرون*
> *الاساتذة عايزين يقولولك ان فيه اسئلة غير موضوعية و سفسطة*
> 
> *ملحوظة : انا لاحظت انك بتطبق المفاهيم الاسلامية فى رد فعلك على الاجابة و طبع ده بديهى لان خلفيتك اسلامية*
> ...


 صح كريتيك بس اظن اني صعب اتخلص من الخلفيه الاسلاميه بسهوله واتمني من الاعضاء يلتمسو لي العذر في ذلك 

واستاذ توين بيسال وبعدين  اقله انا كده تمام يا جميل  اجابة السؤال وصلتني  تمام التمام


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> صح كريتيك بس اظن اني صعب اتخلص من الخلفيه الاسلاميه بسهوله واتمني من الاعضاء يلتمسو لي العذر في ذلك
> 
> واستاذ توين بيسال وبعدين اقله انا كده تمام يا جميل اجابة السؤال وصلتني تمام التمام


 
*ع البركة يا برنس *
*قبل أي أضافة لأي سؤال جديد ... الرجاء الأطلاع علي هذا الموضوع **قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*

*وبالنسبة لخلفيتك .... صدقني نحن نتعامل مع الجميع بمبدأ واحد وهو الإنسانية وليست الخلفية .... فأنت إنسان ونحن علي أتم الأستعدا للتواصل معك بغض النظر عن من تكون ..... ومرحباً بك معنا ..... أنتهي*​


----------

